# Iwagumi: Aquael Shrimp Set Aquascape



## Sebastian Costin (21 Jun 2014)

Hi,
In an attempt to create a cube iwagumi below you find the hardware:

Tank: Aquael Shrimp Set 30
Lighting: Aquael Leddy Tube 6W/6500k
Filtration: JBL E701 Greenline + 13mm Lilypipe
Soil: ADA Amazonia Powder
Decoration: ADA Seiryu Stone
Fertilization: Tropica Plant Growth Specialised Fertiliser
CO2 : pressurised CO2 addition - 1bps


----------



## Lindy (21 Jun 2014)

It looks great. Shrimp will wreck that beautiful hill tho. I'm looking at getting 2 x 30l cubes and had thought Dennerle but this looks nice. Could you take the Aquael label off the front if you wanted or will it leave a mess?


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Jun 2014)

Looks nice, but I miss a third stone.


----------



## Sebastian Costin (21 Jun 2014)

The Aquael label was removed and stucked in the right bottom corner,  it was glued with some kind of silicone, easly removed with a cutter blade


----------



## allan angus (21 Jun 2014)

looks great


----------



## Sebastian Costin (21 Jun 2014)

Thanks Allan. 
Will look better when I put some grass (Eleocharis Parvula) in the back, I guess ..


----------



## Sebastian Costin (22 Jun 2014)

waiting ...


----------



## Sebastian Costin (22 Jun 2014)

And a video after 4 days:


----------



## Sebastian Costin (26 Jun 2014)

Upgade:
Now, there is Aquael Decolight 6W Leddy Tube and Aquael Decolight 11W 6500k standard bulb


----------



## allan angus (26 Jun 2014)

looking good


----------



## Sebastian Costin (27 Jun 2014)

Thanks!
The HC will love this Decolights?


----------



## Sebastian Costin (30 Jun 2014)

Today we added 6 neon tetra to support the nitrogen cycle


----------



## Sebastian Costin (6 Jul 2014)

Alone, for the next two weeks:


----------



## Sebastian Costin (18 Jul 2014)

Pam-pam:


----------



## Adam humphries (18 Jul 2014)

Nice work Sebastian ..


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Jul 2014)

wow I like the big rock in the middle. looking good so far.

cheers
ryan


----------



## Sebastian Costin (20 Jul 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ADA (20 Jul 2014)

Looking good, keep trimming


----------



## Sebastian Costin (22 Jul 2014)

Week 5:


----------



## Sebastian Costin (3 Aug 2014)

After trimming of HC ...


----------

